# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Օսկար Կլոդ Մոնե (Oscar Claude Monet)

## Ուլուանա

Մտածում եմ՝ էդքան թեմաներ եմ բացել տարբեր նկարիչների մասին, բայց իմ ամենասիրած ուղղության՝ իմպրեսիոնիզմի ամենասիրելի ներկայացուցչի մասին Ակումբում դեռ թեմա չկա։ Էդ սխալն ուղղել է պետք։  :Smile: 

*Կլոդ Օսկար Մոնե*
(1840–1926)


Ֆրանսիացի նկարիչ Կլոդ Մոնեն իմպրեսիոնիզմի հիմնադիրներից ու այդ շարժման՝ բնությունից սեփական ընկալումներն արտահայտելու փիլիսոփայության ամենահետևողական ու ամենաբեղուն գործիչներից մեկն է, հատկապես բնանկարներ անելու «պլեներ» (_ֆրանս._ en plein air՝ բացօթյա) տեխնիկայի կիրառմամբ։ Պլեները առարկաները բնական լույսի տակ ու բնական պայմաններում պատկերելու տեխնիկան է։ Այս բառեզրը գործածվում է նաև բնական պայմաններում բնության գեղեցկության ու հարստության, գույնի բոլոր փոփոխությունների ճշմարիտ արտացոլումը լույսի և օդի ակտիվ դերակատարման դեպքում ցույց տալու համար։ 

Ի դեպ, նկարչության այս ուղղության անվանումը՝ իմպրեսիոնիզմ, առաջացել է Մոնեի «Տպավորություն. արևածագ» ("Impression, Sunrise") բնանկարի անունից, որը, հենց նկարչի խոսքերով, ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ակնթարթային տպավորություն. «Ուղարկել էի Հավրի նավահանգստում իմ պատուհանից բացվող տեսարանից արված մի նկար.  արևն է մշուշում և առաջնային պլանում երևացող մի քանի նավերի կայմեր։ Ինձ խնդրեցին վերնագիր դնել նկարին՝ կատալոգի համար, իսկ այն իրականում Հավրի տեսարան չէիր անվանի, ու ես ասացի՝ գրեք «Տպավորություն»»։
Ահա կտավը.




Մոնեի ինքնադիմանկարը.




Բնանկարներից. 













---------- Ավելացվել է՝  07:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  07:19 ----------

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2010), ars83 (31.05.2010), E-la Via (31.05.2010), Smokie (31.05.2010), Yeghoyan (31.05.2010), Դատարկություն (31.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (31.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (31.05.2010), Ձայնալար (31.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա



----------

Adriano (31.05.2010), Ariadna (31.05.2010), ars83 (31.05.2010), E-la Via (31.05.2010), karakala14 (08.05.2011), Smokie (31.05.2010), Sphinx (31.05.2010), Դատարկություն (31.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (31.05.2010), Ձայնալար (31.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (03.06.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Մի անգամ Կլոդ Մոնեն ժամանեց Անգլիա: Նա ուզում էր ծանոթանալ այդ երկրին եւ իհարկե նաեւ նկարել: Լոնդոնում նա տեսավ Սուրբ Պետրոսի հայտնի տաճարը եւ սկսեց նկարել, եղանակն էլ մառախլապատ էր, շենքի ուրվագծերը հազիվ էին երեւում: Մոնեն ամեն ինչ հենց այդպես էլ նկարեց եւ նկարն ուղարկեց ցուցահանդես: Լոնդոնցիները տեսան նկարը եւ ծիծաղեցին: Բանն այն է, որ մառախուղն այդ նկարում պատկերված էր վարդագույն: «Դրան տեսեք,_ասում էին նրանք,_ասում էին նրանք,_եկել է ինչ-որ ֆրանսիացի եւ նկարում է ամեն մի անհեթեթություն: Բոլորին հայտնի է, որ մառախուղը գորշ գույնի է:» Բայց երբ զայրացած լոնդոնցիները փողոց դուրս եկան եւ ուզեցին համոզվել , որ իրենց կարծիքը ճիշտ է, մի անգամ էլ ուշադիր նայեցին մառախուղին, եւ պարզվեց, որ դա վարդագույն է: Լոնդոնը հին աղյուսաշեն տների քաղաք է: Աղյուսի կարմիր փոշին կախվում է օդի մեջ եւ, խառնվելով մառախուղին՝ նրան կարմիր երանգ է տալիս: Եւ այսպես նկարիչը տեսել էր այն, նչ մյուս մարդիկ չէին նկատել:

----------

AniwaR (31.05.2010), Ariadna (31.05.2010), karakala14 (08.05.2011), Ripsim (31.07.2012), Yeghoyan (31.05.2010), Դատարկություն (31.05.2010), Ձայնալար (31.05.2010), Ուլուանա (31.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (03.06.2010)

----------

